# Gentoo meeting op HCC dagen

## Niek

Beste mensen,

Van 12 tot en met 14 november worden de HCC dagen weer gehouden in de Jaarbeurs in Utrecht. Het lijkt me leuk om op deze HCC dagen een meeting met NL Gentoo gebruikers (aanwezig op dit forum en #gentoo-nl) te houden. Twee jaar geleden is al eens een poging gedaan, zie dit topic. Vorig jaar is er een meeting geweest in Antwerpen, zie hier.

Ik stel voor: zaterdag 13 november om 13.00 uur bij de Unix-gg stand. Wie is er allemaal van plan te komen? Is de tijd/locatie goed of heeft er iemand een beter idee? Als we bijv ergens wat willen drinken is het misschien handiger om buiten de HCC af te spreken (ook beter voor mensen die geen vrijkaartjes/geld hebben voor kaartjes hebben  :Wink: ).

Spuw je mening in dit topic, in ben benieuwd  :Very Happy: 

Garo, kan je dit topic misschien stickie maken?

Update: meeting gaat niet door, zie verderop in deze thread.

----------

## ZeroX-NL

Ik was iig van plan om naar HCC te gaan (of dit nog doorgaat weet ik nog niet), maar als ik kom naar HCC, dan kom ik ook wel ff langs  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

 *Niek wrote:*   

> Garo, kan je dit topic misschien stickie maken?

 

Als het echt moet...   :Wink: 

----------

## CyberGuy

Ik stel voor om het op vrijdag 12 nov te doen  :Razz: 

dan ben ik er tenminste  :Razz: 

----------

## ManiacNL

helaas moet ik werken op vrijdag en zaterdag, maar wel was ik van plan om zondag te gaan

lijkt me inderdaad wel leuk

om niet alleen gentoo freaks te zien, maar linux freaks in het algemeen   :Cool: 

----------

## solatis

Jezus man, alleen nerds gaan naar de HCC dagen!

----------

## AlterEgo

 *solatis wrote:*   

> Jezus man, alleen nerds gaan naar de HCC dagen!

 

Nerds gaan allang niet meer naar de HCC-dagen.....  :Wink: 

----------

## solatis

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

>  *solatis wrote:*   Jezus man, alleen nerds gaan naar de HCC dagen! 
> 
> Nerds gaan allang niet meer naar de HCC-dagen..... 

 

Ohnee, die gaan naar HAL he  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Echte nerds komen niet buiten   :Smile: 

----------

## ZeroX-NL

lijkt erop dat er weinig animo is  :Sad: 

ik kom iig zaterdag naar HCC, maar of het dan nog nut heeft om langs te komen... (weet niet eens of ik daar dan nog wel tijd voor vind... een vriend gaat me met zn Pa dus..)

----------

## Niek

Er lijkt idd te weinig animo voor te zijn om door te laten gaan (we moeten toch echt minstens 10 man hebben). Als iemand bijvoorbeeld zondag iets wil redelen moet hij het maar even laten weten, maar ga er maar van uit dat de meeting (iig op zaterdag) niet doorgaat.

----------

## ManiacNL

ik ben er zondag pas, ik moet de zaterdag altijd werken

----------

## M@rijn

Bij de nedlinux stand zal je wel een paar gentoo mensjes tegen komen, onze hele crew (van nedlinux.nl) draait op Gentoo.

----------

## irondog

Ik ga ook naar HCC op zaterdag.

----------

## Rainmaker

moet zaterdag tot 12:00 werken, en red het niet om in een uurtje van eindhoven -> utrecht te komen.

Ik kom wel... Ik loop nog wel ff langs dat standje, maar weet niet hoe laat...

----------

